# Epson EX5210



## Devoted2Sarcasm (Oct 31, 2011)

Greetings, I've searched through the forums looking to see if there are currently any reviews of this projector, and I haven't found any. My local Best Buy has one of these available as an 'open box' item for $400. It seems to be a recent model from everything I've looked at, and at $150 (27%)under retail I'm thinking it's a good deal. It's not a home theater projector, strictly speaking, but it has both hdmi and computer cable inputs for high definition. If anyone has any input for me before I go pick this up, I'd greatly appreciate it.

-Ken


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You probably won't get much input as it's a presentation/conference room projector. If you do buy it, let us know how it turns out.


----------

